
Firfox Preview Nightly Now Supports uBlock Origin - GrayShade
https://mobile.twitter.com/FirefoxPreview/status/1224760128035086338
======
GrayShade
There are still some bugs, but it's working. You'll need to update to the
latest Play Store build if you already have it installed (and sometimes you
need to tap the app name to get the update).

APKs are available at [https://firefox-ci-
tc.services.mozilla.com/tasks/index/proje...](https://firefox-ci-
tc.services.mozilla.com/tasks/index/project.mobile.fenix.v2.nightly/latest)

